# Touchpads taking 6-8 weeks to deliver!



## david (Aug 27, 2011)

So idk about you guys, but has anyone else received the ridiculous email that entails:

"Your order will be fulfilled at the discounted price. However, we do not have enough stock to satisfy your order at this time. It will take 6-8 weeks to build enough HP TouchPads to meet our current commitments, during which time your order will then ship from this stock with free ground shipping. You will receive a shipping notification with tracking number once your order has shipped. We apologize that these timelines are longer than indicated on the website at time of purchase."

So pretty much HP sold hundreds of thousands of units to people without actually HAVING the Touchpads? AND it's going to take 1-2 months for my order to be delivered? What's your opinion on this? Is this going to be a permanent dead end for those developers who ordered Touchpads online via the SMB website?


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

As long as i get it im cool


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

As long as they don't pull an "onsale" deal, you'll be happy in the end... even if you're frustrated about the lengthy wait to get one.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

This pisses me off


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> This pisses me off


I'll gladly take yours and send you the money you paid. I ordered 2 from 2 different locations to make sure I received at least one. Both were canceled because of overselling. Unfortunately neither of those was HP SMB because I couldn't get my order to go through. Now I'm screwed b/c the only people getting the HP TouchPad are those that previously ordered from HP


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

2 Friends and I got interested in this and started chasing them just like everyone else. When we saw that SMB was at least letting us order them (even if it was taking forever to get the order to take), 2 of us ordered 3 each (trying to make sure the 3 of us each got 1 - weren't sure the orders would be honored). Then the next day Amazon/Onsale showed having them, so we each (3 of us) ordered 1 each. 
Of course the OnSale orders were cancelled. The interesting part of the SMB orders is that my friend paid a little extra for overnight shipping and we actually got those 3 tablets early the next week. My order of 3 is in the '6 to 8 week' bunch.

Had I known how this would have turned out, I would have paid the extra for overnight shipping too!


----------



## wrblplayas13 (Aug 26, 2011)

david said:


> So idk about you guys, but has anyone else received the ridiculous email that entails:
> 
> "Your order will be fulfilled at the discounted price. However, we do not have enough stock to satisfy your order at this time. It will take 6-8 weeks to build enough HP TouchPads to meet our current commitments, during which time your order will then ship from this stock with free ground shipping. You will receive a shipping notification with tracking number once your order has shipped. We apologize that these timelines are longer than indicated on the website at time of purchase."
> 
> So pretty much HP sold hundreds of thousands of units to people without actually HAVING the Touchpads? AND it's going to take 1-2 months for my order to be delivered? What's your opinion on this? Is this going to be a permanent dead end for those developers who ordered Touchpads online via the SMB website?


Why be mad? You are still getting one. They are putting 100k to 200k into production to meet all of the backorders. You have to admit there was an out of control response to the cheap
touchpads. Nobody could have handled the response.

Just be happy you are getting one. If not, cancel your order and let someone else get one.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> 2 Friends and I got interested in this and started chasing them just like everyone else. When we saw that SMB was at least letting us order them (even if it was taking forever to get the order to take), 2 of us ordered 3 each (trying to make sure the 3 of us each got 1 - weren't sure the orders would be honored). Then the next day Amazon/Onsale showed having them, so we each (3 of us) ordered 1 each.
> Of course the OnSale orders were cancelled. The interesting part of the SMB orders is that my friend paid a little extra for overnight shipping and we actually got those 3 tablets early the next week. My order of 3 is in the '6 to 8 week' bunch.
> 
> Had I known how this would have turned out, I would have paid the extra for overnight shipping too!


I dont think that matters that much, i mean i chose 2 day shipping but im still in the 6-8 week bunch. Its more likely that he just got lucky.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Got my 32gb through the OnSale/Amazon portal even though I ordered on that following Monday and chose cheap shipping. If you're still getting it, be glad. It's much more than I expected it would be. I'm not sweating the time it takes to port Android any more after spending a week+ with that it will do using WebOS.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

tdiebold said:


> I'll gladly take yours and send you the money you paid. I ordered 2 from 2 different locations to make sure I received at least one. Both were canceled because of overselling. Unfortunately neither of those was HP SMB because I couldn't get my order to go through. Now I'm screwed b/c the only people getting the HP TouchPad are those that previously ordered from HP


i Said i'm pissed not selling silly


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i Said i'm pissed not selling silly


I know what you said. I'm saying you have no reason to be pissed.


----------



## TecKnight (Aug 28, 2011)

ericerk said:


> This pisses me off


Count your blessings. 
HP could have easily pulled a *Barnes and Noble* on us and sent all of us a *Dear Valued Customer* email.

Instead they are manufacturing Touchpads and selling them to us at a loss of over $100 per Touchpad.

I was actually happy to receive the email, because now I know I will actually be getting the Touchpad I ordered.

TecKnight


----------

